# Church parking lot



## WindowButlerWV (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello All, 

Looking for some help with bidding on a property where i am located in WV. Job includes plowing the lot as well as the sidewalks. About 3500 sqft of sidewalk and 78095 sqft parking lot. The contract would be from Nov 1 - March 31st. so about 20 weeks. 

Thanks,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Need more info


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WindowButlerWV said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for some help with bidding on a property where i am located in WV. Job includes plowing the lot as well as the sidewalks. About 3500 sqft of sidewalk and 78095 sqft parking lot. The contract would be from Nov 1 - March 31st. so about 20 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,


How long will it take you. How much u need to make per hour.


----------



## melver78 (Jan 5, 2013)

WindowButlerWV said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for some help with bidding on a property where i am located in WV. Job includes plowing the lot as well as the sidewalks. About 3500 sqft of sidewalk and 78095 sqft parking lot. The contract would be from Nov 1 - March 31st. so about 20 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## melver78 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many events you have per season?? And how much time it will take to plow the place every time??


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

18” shovels or 24”?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Do they have an office that is open every day? What days do they have activities other then Sunday?
How are they going to notify you if there is a funeral that is not on a day that you wouldn't normally plow?
Is it paved or gravel?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

He hasnt been back since first post


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

too busy washing windows.


----------

